# 27,2 Sattelklemme ?



## Kevin N (4. Juli 2009)

Hey, ich hab ne 27,2er Ritchey Sattelstütze und suche noch eine passende Sattelklemme.
Ich finde ich,wie nix mit 27,2. Würde gerne eine in der Hope Farbe haben wollen. Kann ich da einfach die nächst größere nehmen, funktioniert das, da ja geklemmt wird?


Schnellspanner oder Inbus Variante? Multitool habe ich sowieso immer dabei.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Juli 2009)

Hi.
Die Klemme hat nicht das Maß deiner Stütze, sondern das deines Sitzrohres. Also das Rohr in welches deine Stütze reinkommt. Mess' da mal den Durchmesser! Könnte 30,9 sein...
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (4. Juli 2009)

Oh man, ich Depp 
Sry, aber ist ja noch früh am Morgen


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juli 2009)

Moin Kevin,
30,9 wäre ungewöhnlich. Wenn dein Rahmen aus Alu ist, wird´s vermutlich 31,9/32mm sein. Stahl könnte auch 30,0 haben. Alles andere wäre IMHO ungewöhnlich. 

Robert


----------



## Kevin N (4. Juli 2009)

Hey Robert

Ist ca 31,9/32,0


----------



## rem (4. Juli 2009)

ich tipp auf 31,8


----------



## Kevin N (4. Juli 2009)

rem schrieb:


> ich tipp auf 31,8





> Hey Robert
> 
> Ist ca 31,9/32,0






Aber ich werd das 31,8er nehmen, wird schon passen


----------

